# STRASBOURG | Ecoquartier Danube with Elithis Tower | U/C



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Presentation of the project*

on strasbourg.eu: https://www.strasbourg.eu/eco-quartier-danube (French, long); http://en.strasbourg.eu/en/great-projects/deux-rives/malraux-danube-a-new-culture-and-activity-centre/ (English, short)
on Facebook: https://fr-fr.facebook.com/ecoquartierdanube/
on eco-quartiers.fr: http://www.eco-quartiers.fr/#!/fr/espace-infos/etudes-de-cas/danube-34/

*It is part of the Deux Rives project, the largest urban development project in Strasbourg since the end of World War I (1918):*

http://en.strasbourg.eu/en/great-projects/deux-rives/
http://strasbourgdeuxrives.eu/en/
https://www.strasbourg.eu/axe-deux-rives

















(source: http://www.archi-wiki.org/Actualités_adresse:Ecoquartier_Danube_(Strasbourg))

*Dedicated thread on SSC:
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694450​


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Recent pictures*

Courtesy of user "Fool", http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147353731&postcount=735


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Evolution of the area*

February 2012









March 2018









February 2012








March 2018

























Photos by Jean-Marc Bannwarth, http://www.drone-images-alsace.com/eco-quartier-danube/​


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Beautiful! :applause:



3locations said:


> En venant de l'Esplanade, d'autres vues de la tour Danube .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

3locations said:


> *Set of positiv energy buildings.*
> Mixed-use building, 6,103 m2 with 487 m2 of solar panels, 19.6 million euros, delivery in 2020.
> Location: "Ecoquartier Danube" @ Strasbourg.
> 
> https://ecoquartierdanube.blogspot.fr/2018/03/un-ilot-energie-positive-pour-2020.html





> Un îlot à énergie positive pour 2020
> 
> 
> Opération emblématique dessinant la ville durable de demain à Strasbourg.
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Crédit @AIRMEGAPIX, https://www.airmegapix.com/#portfolio​


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

June update



-jojo- said:


> L'écoquartier :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

A future tenant's point of view 


goodspeed11 said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis tout nouveau sur le site et je vous rejoins car (n'en déplaise à certain ...) j'ai réservé un appartement dans la belle résidence au style Japonais  ! Mais quelle erreur diront certain, en plus dans cet éco quartier qui n'a rien de tel x)
> En tout cas, je serai au dernier étage, en attique et je donnerai sur l'EHPAD (normalement, SUD-EST donc ...)
> La construction débute depuis 3 jours (enfin ...) le promoteur étant NLE, je pense qu'il a attendu de terminer la construction du premier immeuble avant d'attaquer le notre.
> J'ai vu que l'entreprise de construction est l'entreprise Lickel.





goodspeed11 said:


> Merci pour votre accueil ! J'ai un ami qui a emménagé dans la tour Elithis, du coup il me renseigne régulièrement avec quelques photos :lol:
> 
> J'ai une photo de maquette :
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

This area used to be a complete wasteland a few years ago... 



Alsa67 said:


> Quartier qui a clairement changé en 8 mois, c'est assez impressionnant.
> 
> Quelques commerces sont installés (boulangerie et un magasin bio), en espérant quelques uns de plus.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Models of the area (designed in 2015)



Cro67 said:


> Maquette Danube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

From this angle, it looks as if it had been designed to clean the Strasbourg air. 


Turgeman said:


> Perspective intéressante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Last set of constructions starting soon*

The visible constructions are almost all completed now; the planned constructions are about to start. The area will be 100% completed by spring 2021, at the very latest.


fool said:


> Fool


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Fresh pictures!



fool said:


> Du jour :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

RoccatArvo said:


> http://www.elithis.fr/projets/tour-elithis-danube-63-logements/


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

It ain't over till the fat architect coughs.



fool said:


> ça continue de construire en tout béton, toussa toussa :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

This ain't over:


Alsa67 said:


> Photo rapide de lundi depuis les Black Swan :


----------



## TropoMJ (Jan 21, 2019)

This is coming along absolutely beautifully. Can't wait to see the result when it's finished!


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

New set of recent pictures



Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos du quartier commence avoir de la gueule !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Many, many new pictures here:


fool said:


> https://www.casimages.com/a/uRGDt


a small sample:


----------

